# ever seen a hedgie in the snow???



## Lussy (Feb 3, 2012)

this is our beloved Unariccia taking some steps in the snow that had been falling all day here in Amsterdam!



















she wasn't scared at all...all the contrary she seemed curious and it was funny when I took her back indoor, she had snow clots all clamped to her paws ihihihihih :lol: 
now she's safe asleep back to her 25-26 degrees in her den.
isn't she a stunner???? 
ciao ciao


----------



## jholstein11 (Dec 13, 2012)

such a little cutie!


----------



## Kam (Nov 7, 2012)

How long was he in the snow? The cold didn't bother your hedgehog?

Cute pictures.


----------



## AngelaH (Jul 24, 2012)

Adorable little hedgie and cute pics. I'd be too worried to put my girl in snow because of how sensitive to cold they are. Good thing you got her all warmed back up after!


----------



## Lussy (Feb 3, 2012)

of course she's sensitive to cold and indeed I left her wandering on the snow for only 40-50 seconds.
time to take some snapshots and then right away back indoor!!!
as I said she wasn't scared at all...she didn't either pee or poop (her normal reaction when she's frightened) :-D
it was so sweet to see her first step ever in the snow, though!!! :')
ciao ciao


----------

